# Saw classy grille for '05s.. but can't find it anywhere!



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw this stainless grille for 2005 Altimas, but I can't seem to figure out who makes it and/or where to get one. I checked Trenz and GrilleCraft, but no luck (trenz has another type for 05's available tho).










Help!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, so I kinda jumped the gun on posting that request, as I just figured out who makes the grille in the picture.. E&G Classics.

However, now that I found their website I have another dilemma.. they have another type of grille that I also like (for different reasons).

Here are the pics... opinions anyone?



















TIA!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The first one looks too overdone. Go with the second one. Looks sweet!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

#2, is tight.


----------



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

I like the first one. The second one looks too thick, the grill that is.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the first would be sweet without the chrome center strip... if it was just mesh with chrome surround and the logo in the center that would be hot!


----------



## roland (Aug 14, 2004)

*Be careful!!*



blitzboi said:


> I saw this stainless grille for 2005 Altimas, but I can't seem to figure out who makes it and/or where to get one. I checked Trenz and GrilleCraft, but no luck (trenz has another type for 05's available tho).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had (emphasis on the "had") the type of grill you're looking for on my 2003. It was stolen right off the car overnight with alarm and all. Damage to vehicle includes; scratched and dented hood, scratched (deeply) and scratched bumper cover. My deductible? 500 - I'll live without the grill for now. If you want pictures of the monstrocity I drive now, let me know....

You can find the grill you seek on ebay for between $140 and 200 before shipping. Good luck.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

roland said:


> I had (emphasis on the "had") the type of grill you're looking for on my 2003. It was stolen right off the car overnight with alarm and all. Damage to vehicle includes; scratched and dented hood, scratched (deeply) and scratched bumper cover. My deductible? 500 - I'll live without the grill for now. If you want pictures of the monstrocity I drive now, let me know....
> 
> You can find the grill you seek on ebay for between $140 and 200 before shipping. Good luck.


Sorry to hear about the theft. Personally, I'm still debating whether I actually want to change anything on the outside of the car drastically, partly for that exact reason (attracts criminals), and partly because those mods also tend to attract the local constabulary's eye too.

I've currently got two projects on the go: sound system upgrade and installation of bi-xenon projector headlights. Needless to say these two projects will keep my weekends busy for the next few months at least. Details of each project are being posted in dedicated threads, so if you're interested you can view it.


----------



## mr.happy (Jul 13, 2004)

roland said:


> I had (emphasis on the "had") the type of grill you're looking for on my 2003. It was stolen right off the car overnight with alarm and all. Damage to vehicle includes; scratched and dented hood, scratched (deeply) and scratched bumper cover. My deductible? 500 - I'll live without the grill for now. If you want pictures of the monstrocity I drive now, let me know....
> 
> You can find the grill you seek on ebay for between $140 and 200 before shipping. Good luck.


Man, that's horrible. Personally, I never would have thought that this kind of enhancement would attract that much attention, but then again maybe I say that because I'm fortunate enough to park in my own garage. 

I was particularly interested in picking up this grill - gonna think twice about this now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey for those of you interested, we're coming out with an 05 Sports grille like our 02-04's:










http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid1/


----------

